# The best nest bedding?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have babies hopefully hatching soon. I currently have aspen chips. But I also have some paper crumple bedding as well. What is the safest/most comfortable nest bedding material for the new babies to be born on?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i use pine shavings and mine have no problem at all


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for responding. this is my first hatching ever and I'm nervous about everything. lol. :blush:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

please keep us updated were here to help and oh yea we do expect pics of the wee ones


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been told by several breeder, to use Aspen, so you are on the right track!

And yes...we want pictures


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use care fresh bedding and nothing else. 


> *
> Please note that some wood shavings - such as pine, cedar and redwood - give off aromatic hydrocarbons (phenols) and acids that are toxic and can cause dermatitis, allergic symptoms and irritation of the digestive tract. They should not be used in cages, aviaries, or nestboxes.*


From this website ( i know its for breeding lovebirds but when it comes to nest materials species doesn't matter.)

http://www.avianweb.com/lovebirdbreeding.html#4


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I also use the care fresh and I love it. It works well and is soft. It also cleans up easy.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I may switch to carefresh, I do have some. so I think I'll put a layer down on top of the aspen bedding. Trust me you'll be getting lots of photos.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to use carefresh and have read that it will harbor bacteria...so that went out the door. Then I tried pine shavings as it will keep bacteria away or to a minimum at least then I read the scent or smell of it could be too strong for the little ones...then I had the mishap this morning that I posted about...to that went out the window! Now I'm using aspen shavings and I'm crossing my figures this is the keeper. It seems to be very likable already by my breeding pair. So I think that you're safe with the aspen shavings...I have read that a lot of breeders are pleased with this and only use this. I guess it's all a personal preference, right?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Aspen is perfectly safe, no odor! Kills bacteria! Does not harbor it.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Sue...I'm thinking this is a keeper!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

TeacherMom said:


> I used to use carefresh and have read that it will harbor bacteria...so that went out the door. Then I tried pine shavings as it will keep bacteria away or to a minimum at least then I read the scent or smell of it could be too strong for the little ones...then I had the mishap this morning that I posted about...to that went out the window! Now I'm using aspen shavings and I'm crossing my figures this is the keeper. It seems to be very likable already by my breeding pair. So I think that you're safe with the aspen shavings...I have read that a lot of breeders are pleased with this and only use this. I guess it's all a personal preference, right?



mine doesn't stay in the nest box long enough to harbor anything, IF the hen leaves it in at all, one the babies are born I clean the nest box out at least twice a week.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

That's good to know...if my eggs end up hatching I'll be cleaning it out that often as well...but the thought of it being able to harbor bacteria got me going. I'm glad that it does would for you though...I loved it...I thought it was so comfy for them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Once the oldest chick gets to be about a week old, I change the nestbox litter every day. Because it needs it very very badly! But a lot depends on the number of chicks. Buster and Shodu are good procreators, so there were 6 chicks in the first clutch and 4 in the second. That many chicks will really do a number on the bedding, and the number is two.

Here's a helpful hint for when you're changing the bedding. Put the parents in a different cage or block them out of the nestbox some other way while you're doing it. Buster and Shodu didn't mind too much that I was messing with their nest, but they were clearly alarmed at seeing the empty nestbox. So I quickly learned not to let them see it!


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Good suggestion...luckily I have the food doors on one of the cages swinging into the cage so all I really need to do is close that with a bit of cloth or something.


----------

